# sorry-another rant



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

mainly for myself so I can let this crap go...I will soap tommorow, stay in the house and stay away from OTHER PEOPLES CHILDREN...and other people.

so what happened...been going non stop since Saturday preschool prom, been to the water park, playground, and library 5 times in 4 days, with 8 kids each time.  Had to work because of three call outs by staff.  I have diarehhia (sp)...well it just stopped :evil: I know TMI

Today my ignorant neighbor to the daycare decides (and he's a grown man) to gather together children age 2 to 13 and have then light bottle rockets and roman candles and shoot them at each other.  RIGHT when a social worker shows up to interview me about one of my daycare kids...and the social worker says the magic words...

"do you see that man endangering the welfare of children"...well yes I do...had to call the police and dhs because Iam a mandatory reporter.  The social worker also parks in fron tof the man's house and observes.  I try and tell my neighbor to "cut it out" and he gives me lip :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

police never did show up after three hours because of course it's Kensington and they are high speed chases and helicopters in the air looking for more important criminals...so I called dhs (child protective services)...this nut had been left to care for three children while two mothers were out of town, looking for homes outside of the city.

I called the moms and they are rushing back as we speak...and I told them...YOU HAVE BEEN REPORTED!


----------



## krissy (Jul 2, 2009)

wow! sounds like you could use a nap! seriously, try to get some rest, fluids and then enjoy your time to soap...maybe even turn off your phone


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

krissy said:
			
		

> wow! sounds like you could use a nap! seriously, try to get some rest, fluids and then enjoy your time to soap...maybe even turn off your phone



yes Krissy, I will, I'm home (LOL, physically and here on the forum :wink: )...no kids at all in the Kensington location tommorow...PRAISE GOD!  everyone is off for the holiday...

I need to rest I'm too old for this CRAPOLA!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Ohhh Philly 
  I hope you  can put your feet up and get some down time 

Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm glad you called the cops, even if they didn't come. It was the right thing to do.
Was this man the father of the children? What sort of women leave their kids with a grown man doing that?
Is there any chance he knew about your social worker visit and was trying to sabotage it?
Does he rent or own his property? If he rents can you make a formal complaint to his landlord/lady? or if he owns can you make a complaint to the city council, outlining where your business is and that he was endangering your accredited daycare that provides a valuable service to the community caring for pre-school aged children so that the parents can work and do their bit for society?
Have a glass of wine with your dinner tonight and try to unwind. And then go for his guts on Monday morning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I'm glad you called the cops, even if they didn't come. It was the right thing to do.
> Was this man the father of the children? What sort of women leave their kids with a grown man doing that?
> Is there any chance he knew about your social worker visit and was trying to sabotage it?
> Does he rent or own his property? If he rents can you make a formal complaint to his landlord/lady? or if he owns can you make a complaint to the city council, outlining where your business is and that he was endangering your accredited daycare that provides a valuable service to the community caring for pre-school aged children so that the parents can work and do their bit for society?
> Have a glass of wine with your dinner tonight and try to unwind. And then go for his guts on Monday morning.



not the father of any of the children, dude isn't a father at all...the moms...two bums trying to find a better life in a small town...trying to move to shamoke, pa...I tell you guys in shamoke...watch out this family is trouble :twisted: 

The social worker was doing a wellness call on a daycare child whose family was having problems, the offender probably thought I was chatting with a friend and not an official.

It sickens me, not just his attitude but the attitude of at least 3 parents on the block who were home and let their children "play" with a grown man.  The whole time they were creating so much noise and smoke...and kids were burning their hands and eyes, and running in the street from each other fleeing from flying fire works.  It was ridiculous!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Shamokin  PA better watch out, Kensington is moving up there    :roll: 

Shamokin is a city in Northumberland County, in the Sunbury metro area. 

The community was named for an Indian village


The latitude of Shamokin is 40.788N. The longitude is -76.559W.

It is in the Eastern Standard time zone. Elevation is 722 feet.

The estimated population, in 2003, was 7,732.

Evidently a very charasmatic woman from Kensington, who was basically slummin moved back to her above listed home town, so she spends all day on myspace telling her friends from Kensington, how cheap the rent is and how high the welfare is, etc...so a caravan (three single moms with drug connections) left a couple days ago to put deposits on rentals out there.

The sad thing is, none of these future "immigrants"  , have cars, or skills...all they can think about is $300 a month rent and $600 in food stamps.

I know the girl loring them out there, she gets high and is trouble...but her family OWNS out in this area, so she is not as dependant as her freinds will be upon arrival.

so who lives near Shamokin, PA   ?


----------



## carebear (Jul 3, 2009)

wow quite a day.  good thing that social worker was there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> wow quite a day.  good thing that social worker was there.



carebear...I went around there this morning and raised sand (as my dad used to say)...originally I went around there to take Molly shopping, you remember Molly, still drinking too much diet pepsi (dish reference 8) )...

I was so heated...I first approached one of the grandmothers of the preteen boys involved, then I knocked on my neighbor's door...well a lot of cuss words got exchanged, threats...then the offender apologized...then he started arguing with the moms involved...then everyone started dregging up past history and offenses...then phone calls got made...and we all kissed and made up...

and life goes on in that dirty stankin cesspool of a neighborhood. :roll:


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 3, 2009)

I couldn't live like that.
I do my bit for my neighbours, check their mail while they're away, lend them some milk or whatever if they need it, but that's about it, we all pretty much keep to ourselves. Nice and quiet where I live, and that's the way I like it. 
And I live near a major city.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I couldn't live like that.
> I do my bit for my neighbours, check their mail while they're away, lend them some milk or whatever if they need it, but that's about it, we all pretty much keep to ourselves. Nice and quiet where I live, and that's the way I like it.
> And I live near a major city.



I have to be honest, I can't live like this either, thats why I lay my head in a different neighborhood.  But my mortgage up here is a true struggle.  I moved when a bullet popped off the side of my building one night, right near the bedroom window.

My mentally ill son now resides in the house with "Molly" and I hate that he lives down there but he is too ill to live with me.  Like I said if I ever get the strength, I'd like to rehab all the abandoned buildings on the block.  I can do it financing wise but I no longer have the strength.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

you know there are two things that really bother me about the "nice neighborhood" vs "bad neighborhood" thing.  I talk to these young ladies who are moving...they leave trash outside, have loud arguments in the street, one morning I opened up at 5am and they were all sitting outside talking loudly.  There are many working families on the block.

and as they were sharing there dreams about moving, they were saying things like, "you get a fine in Shamokin if you leave trash out" and "the houses are nice out there" and yet our neighborhood could be nice, if they swept, if their boyfreind was not the weed man, etc  etc.

They do not see their role in bringing the neighborhood down.

and when they move the same thing that has happened to Lancaster and Allentown will happen where they are at, because they bring along their ways and drug connected men.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 3, 2009)

..


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 3, 2009)

Philly it's hard, I think you are tackling a problem that is bigger than Ben Hur. You can't change the way these women live, like you said not taking out the trash, not keeping the place nice. But maybe that's how they were raised so they really don't know any better. What's sad is that they keep re-producing and their kids grow up in filthy houses thinking it's "normal". And thinking that the local drug dealer dropping by is normal...it's very sad for the innocent little kids. Good on you for trying to give them somewhere nice to come, but what happens to them for the rest of the day/night or when they move away?
I speak from experience, I was dragged up (not "raised") by an alcoholic mother, it's hard when you're just a kid and you have to cook for your siblings, wash your own clothes so you've got clean stuff for school the next day, basically try to survive, while your mother is passed out.
Thankfully my upbringing gave me the determination to succeed in life, and get a proper education, and not repeat that same destructive cycle with my children. But how many don't make it out of that cycle?
And just for the record, I am not saying that I am in any way special or gifted or anything like that, because I broke that cycle, I just consider myself lucky. And I refuse to be a victim.
One day, I hope to get into some kind of job where I can share my experience and knowledge with young mothers with children that are repeating the sins of their parents on their own children.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Philly it's hard, I think you are tackling a problem that is bigger than Ben Hur. You can't change the way these women live, like you said not taking out the trash, not keeping the place nice. But maybe that's how they were raised so they really don't know any better. What's sad is that they keep re-producing and their kids grow up in filthy houses thinking it's "normal". And thinking that the local drug dealer dropping by is normal...it's very sad for the innocent little kids. Good on you for trying to give them somewhere nice to come, but what happens to them for the rest of the day/night or when they move away?
> I speak from experience, I was dragged up (not "raised") by an alcoholic mother, it's hard when you're just a kid and you have to cook for your siblings, wash your own clothes so you've got clean stuff for school the next day, basically try to survive, while your mother is passed out.
> Thankfully my upbringing gave me the determination to succeed in life, and get a proper education, and not repeat that same destructive cycle with my children. But how many don't make it out of that cycle?
> And just for the record, I am not saying that I am in any way special or gifted or anything like that, because I broke that cycle, I just consider myself lucky. And I refuse to be a victim.
> One day, I hope to get into some kind of job where I can share my experience and knowledge with young mothers with children that are repeating the sins of their parents on their own children.



I come from an almost identical background, but my mom was a stay at home mom, and my dad worked two jobs, so after school i had to come home and "cover" for my mom.

I hope you do find that job, because there are so many lessons that need to be shared with these young moms.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 4, 2009)

My parents were divorced when I was around 4 years old, and my dad has been absent for most of my life. He decided to walk back into it around 3 1/2 years ago, and he can't understand why I can't welcome him back with open arms. I need to know why he wasn't around to help mum with us and why did he let us (my sister and I) down?
But he's got his own issues with his own childhood to deal with.
I see so many young girls with babies that they can't care for properly and my heart breaks, but over here I think it's easier for them to fall pregnant and have a baby than to get a job. Can you believe that when you have a baby over here the Gov. gives you a little over $5000, cash. That is based on income and assets, which doesn't mean anything because these girls don't have income or assets. A lot of that money goes on drugs.
I figure at the end of the day, if I raise my kids to be responsible, independent, confident and secure, trustworthy individuals, that I am unleashing on to the world as young adults, then I have done a good job.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 4, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> ChrissyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'm still am a single mother, I was a teen too...and I was an "okay" mom  

I've been high and I've gotten welfare and section 8, it was far from a dream life but I will say, letting moms stay home is far superior to this welfare-to-work stuff.  It's manditory for a mom to leave her children 10 hours a day...to make usually about $6 to $8 bucks an hour...while I (and other childcare facilities) get any where from $500 to $3,000 a month to watch the children.

I used to feel alot like the sentiment in your post, but now that I am older and I've seen March of the Penguins   , by nature it takes, mom, dad and a whole village to raise a child, and we need to make that the standard in all our communities.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 4, 2009)

Guys don't take offense, I was a single teenage mother also. That's why I feel I've got the experience to give some insight to these girls. And I know that just because someone is a teenage mum, that they are a bad mum, not at all. My eldest child is turning 16 next week, and the one after that is 14, and those kids have been loved and cared for every single day of their lives. I lived on the "single parent pension" for a few years, and it was hard, there wasn't much money for any extras but my rent was always paid, my car always had petrol and my kids always had clothes and food. It was livable, and I am thankful for the help that I got. And it's not "just teenagers" that misappropriate the money that the govt gives to them, there are a heap of older mothers and every age in between that are doing the same thing, but on the other side of the coin there are some wonderful mothers of every age, colour and creed out there raising beautiful happy kids.
I think that they are bringing the welfare to work laws over here to apply to single parents also, I'm not sure, I am married now so I don't qualify for any welfare.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 4, 2009)

..


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 4, 2009)

Me too. Looking back, I think of the times when my oldest kids were little, and we didn't have much money, and we'd make an adventure out of building a cubby house out of a cardboard box, and decorate it with paint, and make curtains, it was great fun. And I think kids remember that stuff much more than how much money you spend on them. I know that there are some single dads out there, and it's hard for them because there isn't as much support for dads as there is for mums. That's changing though, there are some "dad's playgroups" and things like that popping up around here.
I know being a single parent is hard, but it is very rewarding. And I liked it that there was no one to argue with over how things were done, or how the kids were disciplined or whatever. 
Because I was so young when I had my two eldest kids, my mum was a fantastic support, and she helped me with my kids a lot, and i think that has taught my eldest boy to have a lot of respect for women.
I see some kids around here with grubby faces, dirty fingernails,dirty 
clothes, no shoes, and I just think geez take your kids home, give them a bath, wash their clothes, it doesn't cost anything to do that. Buy them a pair of shoes for $2 if that's all you can afford. But mum's got the latest clothes on, smoking like a chimney. That makes me sad. :cry:


----------

